

Can someone explain how Clipper (SF-Bay Area) can suck so hard? - ccarter84
https://www.clippercard.com/ClipperCard/errorTooMany.jsf

======
bifrost
I don't know whats so bad in particular about it, aside from the bureaucracy
behind it. To understand that, you'd need to be a bureaucrat, so just hit
yourself in the head with a rock about 100x and you'll get there.

